# Drucker mit Passwort versehen



## Kalito (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen HP Laserjet 1536. Da dieser im Büro steht, wo auch andere zugang haben, möchte ich diesen gerne mit eine Passwort schützen. Das Problem ist, das der Drucker frei steht und bestimmte Personen einfach Ihren Laptop anschließen können. Ich möchte, das diejenigen nur drucken dürfen, die auch das Passwort kennen.

Optionen wie USB-Kabel verstecken, Stromkabel entfernen oder Energieknopf abnehmen stehen nicht im Raum.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (1. November 2011)

Hallo!



Kalito hat gesagt.:


> Da dieser im Büro steht, wo auch andere zugang haben, möchte ich diesen gerne mit eine Passwort schützen.


Ich habe die Bedienungsanleitung jetzt nur schnell überflogen, aber so wie es aussieht gibt es lediglich einen Passwortschutz für die Konfiguration.
Dieser bringt Dir aber herzlich wenig.



Kalito hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, das der Drucker frei steht und bestimmte Personen einfach Ihren Laptop anschließen können. Ich möchte, das diejenigen nur drucken dürfen, die auch das Passwort kennen.


Dazu müsste der Drucker eine Benutzerverwaltung haben.
Dieses scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein (s.o.).

Möglichkeit 1:
Den Drucker in einen Schrank einschliessen.
Dieser wird nur bei Bedarf aufgeschlossen und der Drucker eingeschaltet.
Vorteil:
Die wohl günstigste Sicherungsart. 
Auch die Kopierfunktion wird somit unterbunden.
Nachteil:
Je nach Nutzungshäufigkeit wird die übrige Arbeitsleistung entsprechend verringert.

Möglichkeit 2:
Einen Printserver mit Benutzerverwaltung zwischenschalten.
Das Verbindungskabel zwischen Printserver und Drucker verplomben (gegen rausziehen sichern).
Evtl. ungenutzte Schnittstellen ebenfalls verplomben (Blindstecker, welcher gegen rausziehen gesichert ist).
Vorteil:
Andere können den Drucker nutzen (sofern für sie ein Benutzeraccount eingerichtet wurde), ohne Dich von der Arbeit abzuhalten.
Nachteil:
Die Kopierfunktion könnte trotzdem genutzt werden (es sei denn sie lässt sich im Setup deaktivieren oder der Deckel wird gegen aufklappen gesichert).
Für die Sicherungsmaßnahmen müsste das Gerätegehäuse entsprechend modifiziert werden.
Aufwändig umzusetzen und laufende Folgekosten (zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch durch den Printserver).

Möglichkeit 3:
Jeder bezahlt Dir xx EUR/Monat, egal ob er den Drucker nutzt oder nicht.
Vorteil:
Der Aufwand ist praktisch gleich Null.
Nachteil:
Klappt nur solange wie JEDER mitzieht und die Einnahmen die Kosten (inkl. evtl. nötiger Reparatur/Neuanschaffung) decken.

Möglichkeit 4:
Den Drucker zuhause hinstellen und die Ausdrucke erst am Abend erledigen (alternativ könntest Du die Druckaufträger auch mittels IPP schon vom Büro aus nachhause schicken).
Vorteil:
Du hast die volle Kontrolle über den Drucker (und könntest anderen auch den Audruck, z.B. mittels Samba, gestatten).
Nachteil:
Der grösste Nachteil ist dass Dir die Ausdrucke nicht sofort im Büro zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

